
ASK HN: SAAS liability insurance? - kull
We are a US-based, somehow successful, but still a small SAAS business, with many customers. We have a solid product and good T&amp;C, but we were almost sued recently. As a founder, this was one of the most stressful experiences of my life. As much as we go crazy on keeping high quality, I know this is just a matter of time, a customer will claim our support or our product did something that cost them millions.<p>Do you have any liability insurance for your SAAS? When I search for liability insurance online, most results look super scammy. Any company you can recommend?
======
codegeek
There is no insurance for "a customer claims that your product cost them
millions". You will come across some clients who claim that regardless of what
happened. However, you could buy something called "Errors and Omissions" (E&O)
which is an insurance for disasters in case something happens to customer data
etc due to your fault. I have used a broker called techinsurance which seem to
be decent:

[https://techinsurance.com](https://techinsurance.com)

also, hire a lawyer to get solid T&C in place and make sure that customers are
aware of any changes in T&C. Keep a good relationship with the lawyer and make
sure that any potential legal challenges are discussed with the lawyer. It
will cost you a bit but provides peace of mind.

If a client is threatening to sue, get the lawyer involved.

------
predius
We've used [https://foundershield.com/](https://foundershield.com/) for a few
years now. They have managed to help us from a small E&O and supplier
liability insurance, as well as cyber liability– to a much larger
international insurance spanning multiple organizations.

------
kull
AN UPDATE: after an intensive research, it looks like foundershield is a
company many people recommend. I am getting a quote from them and it seems
pretty reasonable. I wish I could find somebody who filed a claim with them an
got money.

------
mabynogy
I'd stop doing business with a man who threaten me (if he is the boss. If he
is an employee, I'd try to see that with the boss).

You can't protect you for that of it will be very expensive. You can
proactively search for a good lawyer.

------
kull
Thank you for the suggestions. I will contact those companies for a quote.

I am wondering, are there any stories companies filling a claim and getting
money? I actually have a hard time finding any stories of SAAS companies being
sued.

